

Ask HN: Do you see sales jump on the 1st of every month? - nrao123

We have been noticing, for our service (www.peoplelex.com), that sales jump up disproportionately on the 1st of every month.<p>Anybody else, running direct consumer monetization services, seeing similar trends?
======
ambiate
As a consumer, I typically blow my 'toy' money on a project that will keep me
busy for a week at the beginning of the month. This gives me 3 weeks to search
for my next adventure and wish that I had more money. When the first of the
month rolls around and as soon as that check clears... I'm going to hit up
that .txt filled with things I wanted to do with money. (Today, I bought a
shirt, rented a logo designer, ordered new headlights (last month's project
gone bad), donated to my favorite site, and bought an ebook!)

Also, I noticed CTR->conversions on the first few days of the month(or
holidays) on my Adwords campaigns was phenomenally higher. Almost to the point
where I dumped my whole budget in the first 3 days of the month just to see if
it would pay off.

------
ScottWhigham
Not really anything exact but sometimes at certain times of the year, yes. We
are in the training business so first of month, last of month seem to coincide
with "end of quarter" or "start of new training budget" for us.

